# Tell us about your other pets you have!



## mossie (Aug 30, 2007)

*H*eres a pic of my dogs, i have a cat to but hes not good with photos as hes black so he doesnt show up well in pictures...
*

*This is a picture of my male rocky
*

*This is a pic of a couple of pups we had
*
*
And this is a pic of my pregnant female, this is the only good photo of her as shes a full on girl and you cant get a good shot of her whilst shes bouncing around


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 30, 2007)

besides my handful of reptiles i have a cat and a shark


----------



## hornet (Aug 30, 2007)

Bamboo shark penny? As most know i have a nice little collection of spiders, scorps, pedes, roaches etc.


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 30, 2007)

i want a shark!


----------



## Brock Lobster (Aug 30, 2007)

Scorps, cat, dog, and planning on a pair of sugar gliders when i get my tax.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah a bamboo shark, such a little cutie!


----------



## DameJacquie (Aug 30, 2007)

*The Zoo...*

Apart from my reptiles I have three dogs (mini foxies) named Super, Diesel and Maxi. A dwarf lop earred rabbit name Freckles, guinea pigs King and Queenie, and a rat named Xeb. My reptiles are 2 beardies (Placebo and Asylum) EWD (Charlie) Eastern Bluey (George) Alpine Blotched Bluey (unnamed as yet) Stimson's (Salazar) and marbled gecko (Padfoot).

Pics of some of them...


----------



## sezza (Aug 30, 2007)

My Babies... 

Our Boy Bobby (our devil)








Our Girl Nara (our Angel)...


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2007)

I have three female mice. I got them to breed snake snacks but discovered that I just can't bring myself to kill mice so now they have a very comfortable life as pets and I buy my snakes food!


----------



## Camo (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 1 hand raised cockatiel named Gav, 10 or so breeding cockatiels in an aviary, 10 or so budgies in an aviary. I use to have black cockatoo's and eclectus parrots. I also have 20 or so fish tanks of all sizes but to name all of them fish it would take me all day. 

Cheers

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Aug 30, 2007)

Jill said:


> I have three female mice. I got them to breed snake snacks but discovered that I just can't bring myself to kill mice so now they have a very comfortable life as pets and I buy my snakes food!



Just walk out of the room while you gas them. Or get someone else to do it. He he.

Cameron


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 30, 2007)

3 cocketeils, 2 budgies, a shetland sheepdog (rusty!) and some siamese fighters! but the best pet of all is my darling george 
regards,

Nat


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

my galah........






my ringneck........






my doves, aka, snake food.........






my dog, he hates cameras...........






my garbage deposal unit, aka kain........... he loves mice and rats...........






my bonnie...........






my pet rats and mice, i keep them really cold so they don't get heat stroke..............


----------



## eladidare (Aug 30, 2007)

got some rats, scorps and spiders, but only have pics of one spider and some of the scorps at the moment, but who wants to see a rat anywayz.....


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have plenty more, but no pics, we have, 1 canary, 1 peachface, 1 co ckateal, heaps of goldfish, sailfin mollies, convicts, guppies, platies, hermit crabs, 2 other dogs, a couple other cats, thousands of live mice and rats, 

this is a fresh water crab.......






strawberry hermit crab.........


----------



## cris (Aug 30, 2007)

Do you know what species the crab is or where it came from?


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

not sure on species, but they came from the local creeks, my nephew found them in the creek that runs behind his house, they sell them in the petshops for about $30.00, very interesting to watch, and they are great at catching fish, it's amazing how quick they ambush their food, they ate most of mums guppies before we knew what was happening to them, now they have their own tank.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 30, 2007)

This is Abbie the Scabby Yabbie... 






She's not really a yabbie as much as a jungle river prawn, but Abbie the Jungle River Prawn didn't sound as good.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Aug 30, 2007)

eladidare what did you do to your hand?? :shock:


----------



## eladidare (Aug 30, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> eladidare what did you do to your hand?? :shock:


 
cut myself shaving...


----------



## Midol (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Mystery (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 3 French Bulldogs, 1 G/Shepherd, 1 Pom x, Alexandrines, Ringnecks, Cockatiels, Budgies, Bourkes, Scarlets, Canarys, Budgies, Finches. 4 Horses. And my snakes, beardies and geckoes.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 30, 2007)

1 Kelpie, 1 cat, 1 rabbit, 6 Rainbow Lorikeets, 4 Indian Ringnecks (plus 2 new babies ), 2 Galahs, 2 Sun Conures, 2 Green Cheek Conures, Tropical Fish and my reptiles.


----------



## junglemad (Aug 30, 2007)

i have 100s of beautiful fluffy little white mice and hooded rats. I don't bother naming them because they aren't around long enough to get attached to.


----------



## Horsy (Aug 30, 2007)

3 horses, 2 dogs, 1 cat, a frog and fish.


----------



## m.punja (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my lovable bozo.
He's the smartest stupid dog ever :lol:
Love the devil look in his eyes




Him being a bozo while laying with my dad




He is packed away for another journey, he like's his hides. I think he's learning stuff from the snakes :lol:




And my favourite, this is when he stole my car....:evil:


----------



## Horsy (Aug 30, 2007)

Aww I used to have an Alsation German Shephard. He cost $600 (back then that was a very expensive dog) and we had him for about 6 years until he got stolen right out of our backyard. He was the best dog.


----------



## m.punja (Aug 30, 2007)

they're unreal dogs, and lots of people seem to have them stolen
i need a security dog to protect my security dog


----------



## swingonthespiral (Aug 30, 2007)

nawwww i love German Shepards they are awesome dogs.

My father has been in the police force for the last 25yrs and we have had numerous police dog training puppies stay with us for short periods. They have so much personality.


----------



## Niomi (Aug 30, 2007)

M punja i had a german shepherd x husky as a kid and he was the dumbest dog i have ever met!! He was beautiful but so so stupid!! By the way i have 2 dogs and a maccie...yea..exciting...


----------



## m.punja (Aug 30, 2007)

this guy is smart and loyal, he just does the most stupid things


----------



## m.punja (Aug 30, 2007)

by the way midol, that dog is a beauty


----------



## motman440 (Aug 30, 2007)

this is brundy. kept him at my unlces. won a couple of ribbons....
miss the little *******. we sold him for only $1800


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 30, 2007)

i got a standard poodle, boxer cross, 8 cockateils (was 9 until the strong winds last week decided to lift the roof off the aviery), 3 guniea pigs, a mouse and if im allowed to i'll be putting my name down for one of Logan & Allana's puppies


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 30, 2007)

croc_hunter_penny said:


> besides my handful of reptiles i have a cat and a shark


Arrrggghhh.... now I'm seriously jealous... I've always wanted a shark but living in Alice Springs makes this a bit hard 

Back to the subject of this forum:

2 dogs, 5 cats, 11 chickens, 2 cockatiels, 1 galah, one lizard (beardie) and a couple of dozen snakes.


----------



## hornet (Aug 30, 2007)

eladidare said:


> got some rats, scorps and spiders, but only have pics of one spider and some of the scorps at the moment, but who wants to see a rat anywayz.....



nice little liocheles you got. What other scorps you keep. Also what sp is your T?


----------



## Rocket (Aug 30, 2007)

We own: 1 Lutino Cockatiel, 1 Harlequin Budgie, 1 Palamino Mare and would love some native mammals like Gliders.

Also have a Scorpion here that I really dont want to keep anymore.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 30, 2007)

Couple of pics.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry for not reading the thread properly and posting pics of snakes...


----------



## Niomi (Aug 30, 2007)

Spilota you do realise you have a photo of a baby in the pets section... At least the other animals dont cry when they want something


----------



## spilota_variegata (Aug 30, 2007)

She's my favourite pet  I went a bit wild with the cutting a pasting of links....


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 30, 2007)

My cat, Pixie






Lord Quillan





The rather unattractive Maggie









Raffie when we shaved him





Plus two annoying toy poodles, one other cat, fish, and of course the reptiles


----------



## snakeman 93 (Aug 30, 2007)

no offence but how can you like cats and have pythons aswell . And isn't that a bit risky having snakes and pythons


----------



## Niomi (Aug 30, 2007)

Miss O, Oh my god Pixie is SO cute!!! youve posted her photo before havent you?

And Spilota your baby is gorgeous


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 30, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> no offence but how can you like cats and have pythons aswell . And isn't that a bit risky having snakes and pythons


I share my room with reptiles and cats. Everyone gets along alright. But when I leave the room, the cats have to leave too, just in case.



Niomi said:


> Miss O, Oh my god Pixie is SO cute!!! youve posted her photo before havent you?


Thankyou, and yes I have posted her photos up once before


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> no offence but how can you like cats and have pythons aswell . And isn't that a bit risky having snakes and pythons



not unless you let your snakes live in the same cage/room as your cat, i've never saw a cat open a snake cage yet, but it's possible................

how many people that keep snakes have a pet mouse or rat? no difference,


----------



## snakeman 93 (Aug 30, 2007)

yes their is a difference because they are probably going to feed it to there snake


----------



## snakeman 93 (Aug 30, 2007)

the reason why I don't like cats is because they kill native wildlife including (snakes), anyway I will stick to my snakes!


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey snakeman, thats fine mate, but you asked how can you like cats and have pythons aswell . And isn't that a bit risky having snakes and pythons, i answered your question, but now you changed the question, 

and remember this thread was asking for peoples other pets, not asking who liked cats and who didn't, 

and you might get a shock how many snake owners have pet rodents, that aren't snake food, 

everybody to there own, cats are no different to any other pets, if looked after they are great, if not, they are a pest,


----------



## kelly (Aug 30, 2007)

I am getting a rabbit (JOANBUNNY!!!) and I have snakies


----------



## snakeman 93 (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry, I wasn't trying to argue I just thought it was a bit unusual


----------



## snakeman 93 (Aug 30, 2007)

you might not have a bunny one day.....................


----------



## kandi (Aug 30, 2007)

2 chihuahuas's one is pregger's, kandi and poncho, 1 cockatoo charlie, 1 siamese fighter zoidberg, 4 pythons rainbow, magic, precious and boe and 2 f rats the girls and 1 boy feddie, plus numerous mice called history. 1 husband 1son force of nature and 1 daughter princess.oh and one cat called princess moody and snarly like the daughter lol cheers debbie


----------



## kelly (Aug 30, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> you might not have a bunny one day.....................



Yes I will? 
Obviously I'm not going to let my snakes near my bunny :lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 30, 2007)

snakeman 93 said:


> sorry, I wasn't trying to argue I just thought it was a bit unusual



thats ok mate, no offence taken, but i know it's very common for reptile owners to have cats and rodents as pets, and even bunnys, i'd have bunnys if i could,


----------



## kelly (Aug 30, 2007)

Yay JOANBUNNY!

I will post pics when I get her/him


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 30, 2007)

this is coco a 7 month old staffy x.we got her a month ago from the rspca and she is very naughty!










and this is monty a charles,his 12 and very very dum.oh we got him from the rspca years ago and he cant talk cause they choped his voice cords out and he was all beaten up!! his so dum but cute





this is fred,lol gotta love him.





we also have a cat but shes always out trying to pick up male cats!lol
and 2 fish


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 30, 2007)

besides my python's i have a Pure Bullterrier 'Buster' a Rainbow Lorries "Harry" a Red Collared Lorrie "Sally" about 30 various Cichlids and 20 odd various Catfish a Blue Yabby "Lucky" and the newest members are 6 Low Down Dirty RATS.

Photos will be posted once my New Camera ARRIVES


----------



## Erin_Jane (Aug 30, 2007)

These are my gorgeous boys... Charlie & Frankie... Still hanging out for Bump to buy me a beardie  hehe...


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Aug 31, 2007)

well this sux i am at work and if i was at home i could post picture oh well have to wait now.
but just incase u were wondering my zoo consists of:
a 18yr old chihua tammy, a 2yr old labrador midnight,a walking fish blacky (he floats), my blue tongue ziza, a bearded dragon named spikie(he is my baby), a yellow ringneck destiny, a group of goldfish ganster, fingers and yumyum, and my little baby jingles a shihtese who resently had a double knee operation that took 2.5hours . any way i think that is it apart from the avary birds that i keep at my boyfriends house . thank god i am a veterinary nurse and i get vet bill discounts. pictures to come


----------



## Aslan (Sep 1, 2007)

*Erin* - That harnessed rabbit reminds me of the goat from Jurassic Park - he isn't tied down in a Lacie pit by any chance is he?


----------



## kelly (Sep 1, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> These are my gorgeous boys... Charlie & Frankie... Still hanging out for Bump to buy me a beardie  hehe...




Bunnnys!!


----------



## mr_muesli (Sep 1, 2007)

cute rabbits erin, an albino & a cadbury dark chocolate easter bunny lol....


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 1, 2007)

We have..
a pet rat~snoopy ,cat ~Katline,snake ~Pretzel,2 dogs~Elmo~ we dont know what breed he is lol and Dobi~ doberman ,3 aquariums ~Cat fish,discus,neon tetra ...oh and our horse Flame !


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 1, 2007)

oops i forgot Dobi lol


----------



## mr_muesli (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool pets Nikki, Flame is awesome, where do you keep him, since sydney is so urban???


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 1, 2007)

We keep Flame at concord theres a lovely place there


----------



## teddybear (Sep 1, 2007)

WOW Ponybug you have a menagerie! 

We have a Siberian Husky, Minature Schnauzer, 2 Moggie Cats, some goldfish and 1 Childreni and now soon to be Coastal. All pets belong to the kids but I WANT A BUNNY!!!!


----------



## hornet (Sep 2, 2007)

we cant keep rabbits in qld would love to be able to keep them.


----------



## mblissett (Sep 2, 2007)

As per my signature

Bruce & Shazza (Central Beardies)
Crush & Squirt + Leonardo, Michelangelo, Donatello & Raphael & Big Mama (Murray Short-necked Turtles)
Burton,Courtney & Meg (Dogs) 
Molly (Cat)
Xander (Lop Ear Rabbit)
Tropical Fish
Galahs (Bonnie & Clyde)
Kakariki's - with 5 eggs

Xnader was left to me as one of our good friends passed away....


----------



## Bourbs (Sep 2, 2007)

I have my two beardies (Cornelius & Petunia), I also have five Northern Green tree frogs, a rotti x golden retriever (Keera), a galah, some budgies, two oscars & a scat (the scat has outgrown the oscars and now the oscars have decided to let the scat have half of the tank and they share the other half), a nice big colony of bristlenose catfish (I'm muckin around with the outcome of breeding standard with albino and getting some pretty interestin colour variations which is kinda kewl hehe) aaaaaaaand then theres my two cats - Gremlin (siamese cross, my favourite little girl) and Reject (don't worry, he's deaf and can't hear me calling him a reject.. He's my rather large pure white moggy. Him and his siblings were dumped in a box when they were 2 weeks old and he was going to be put to sleep so I rescued him, and that's how he got his name - he was constantly rejected - but I still love him


----------



## krusty (Sep 2, 2007)

i have 2 cats and 2 kids and 1 wife.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 2, 2007)

The chickens:





Jenna!:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 2, 2007)

Aslan - I'm slightly ashamed to say this but I don't think I've ever sen the whole of Jurassic Park!! Shocking isn't it?! I have to say though, my Frankie is much smaller and much more adorable than a goat!! Well, in my biased opinion anyway!!

The bunnies are so cute that even my boyfriend can't resisted showering them in hugs and head scratches 

Everyone on here has so many adorable animals!!! I'd love to have a puppy... a beagle pup... hint hint, nudge nudge to the boyfriend if you're reading this! hahaha...


----------



## mr_muesli (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL matt,in the second last pic your dog is giving you the "get me out of here" look..lol


----------



## firedragon (Sep 2, 2007)

lol yeh then in the last pic it's got the ohh just hurry up and get it done look:lol:
This is maya and princess almost inseprable


----------



## noni (Sep 3, 2007)

poncho, sparky and cody


----------



## Bianca_B (Dec 20, 2007)

*My pets*

I have a couple
a pup called Ted
an evil:evil: cat named Smokey 
a couple of black rock scorpians
two flinders range scorpians
a darwin
two water pythons
one brown tree snake
lol


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 20, 2007)

I have
Chiene, Vinnie, Abbey, Candy , Jazz - Dogs
Meekie, Gus, Bailey, Phoebee - Cats
Rats
Blue Bell- Jersey Cow
3 baby bearded dragons, Nippa, Zippa, Punk - Bearded Dragons
Smurf - Blue Tongue
Percy- Childrens
Thelma & Burt - SPotteds
Oscar- Coastal
2 gecko's coming as soon as my import permit comes ( Ari sold em to me)
2 budgies - cant remember what I called them 
Bourke - Bourke Parrot
Tammy and Lucy - Anglo Nubian Dairy Goat
Lou - Anglo Nubian Dairy Goat
Krystle & Kermit - Saanen Dairy goat babies
Trinity, Emily, Carly,Terry,Milko - Saanen Dairy Goat
Maddie & Weenie - Toggenburg Dairy Goats
Gonzo, Dexter, Benny - Male - Cut - Goats
Barney - Toggenburg Buck
Dartagnen - Anglo Nubian Buck
3 boer goats for meat
Henry & Dino- ALpacas
Chooks & Ducks
Freckles - Quarter Horse MAre
Pk- Quarter Horse Gelding
Rain - Australian Stock Horse - Gelding
Pinto - Miniature black and white pinto gelding

Thats it.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 20, 2007)

Will post some pics later


----------



## bk201 (Dec 20, 2007)

heres some of what i got at the moment
2 scorpions urodacus manicatus
1 Selenotholus sp. "glenelva" Sling
group of young gold severums
albino bristlenose
breeding colony of whiptail catfish
sailfin pleco
featherfin catfish
a cocktatoo
a galah
2 cockatiels
some koi


----------



## mertle (Dec 20, 2007)

We have

5 dogs
4 cats
finches
a galaha who we have had for 25 years
one childrens python and the beardies and nettedds.


----------



## Ristof (Dec 20, 2007)

I should show this thread to my mother so that she can see there are people with more then me
My Wife and I have
2 Dogs - Den and Misty
2 Cats - Abbey and Zeke
2 Cockatiels - Frankie and JoGe
4 Murray SN Turts - Itchey, Scratchy, Jess & Boris
2 Dwarf rabbits - Smokey & Daisy
3 Marble Geckos - Charlotte, Wilba and Millie
30 Goldfish (in two ponds - 5 in small one and the rest with the turts)
Maybe 30 feeder fish (not sure how many the turts have eaten yet)
40 tropical fish (in two tanks)


----------



## Kratos (Dec 24, 2007)

1 dog
about 100 fish
2 cats
9 pythons
8 geckos
3 dragons
6 monitors


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 24, 2007)

Eewwww where's the fly swat to whack that spider


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

*My babes*

2 Rotties (Roxy and Bully)
Himilayan Persian (Cheeko)
Possums / Joeys / Birds (coming and going) (AWRS)
and reps....


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 26, 2007)

Couple more pics hope you like


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 26, 2007)

Jill said:


> I have three female mice. I got them to breed snake snacks but discovered that I just can't bring myself to kill mice so now they have a very comfortable life as pets and I buy my snakes food!


 
HAHAHA.....thats what i done when i had the shop....ended up with about 50 mice i couldnt kill & ended up giving them away to kids & schools for pets!:lol: (thats what they told me anyway)

Moreliamatt....thats a leathal weapon you have there !!! a boxer with a tail !! :lol:




GraftonChic said:


> Will post some pics later


I'm glad i dont have as many as you !! Will there be enough space on the site for that little lot ??:lol:


Well i've sold 99% of what i had...but i still have chameleons & my last pair of adult bredli (which ive just sold for £1000.) And the 24 hatchies ive still got to sell:?......i just have 2 small aquariums with a few breeding galaxy rasboras in them, a female singapore blue tarantula (_Cyriopagopus sp) ...._a Leucistic black pine snake(Pituophis melanoleucis lodingi) which im looking after for a friend & my boxer called merlin & adeptly named because he can produce smells that make people disappear!:lol:


----------



## Zdogs (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are my family of the 4 legged ones!

Ziggy, Kira, Zara, Jet, Zeiba


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 27, 2007)

heres my boy, hes old but he is still a tough guy


----------



## Zdogs (Dec 27, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> heres my boy, hes old but he is still a tough guy



He Is Gorgeous, Love the bull breeds


----------



## kakariki (Dec 27, 2007)

Meet 2 of my best mates.... Aragorn 22mth old Dane X Bull mastiff and Dana 6yo G Shepherd.


----------



## mandie (Dec 27, 2007)

Heres my Pair of Chinese Crested Dogs, same breed, just a different variety.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 27, 2007)

Hairless and powder puff


----------



## mandie (Dec 27, 2007)

yes!! I'm hoping to breed them early next year.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 27, 2007)

oh and can now add 10 Beardie hatchies  and a Bredli


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 27, 2007)

Do u show them?


----------



## mandie (Dec 27, 2007)

we used to show them, we will be showing their babies.
We also have, 1 bredli, MD girl and MD boy + a tonkinese


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 29, 2007)

id love to see the beardies  there always cool.


----------



## blackthorn (Dec 29, 2007)

Got a few budgies, maybe around 10
2 diamond doves
2 quails + their 2 chicks
about 3or4 finches, 2 gouldian and 2 others except I think one died recently
17 rats, more expected to pop out any day now
1 Layanese Kitten - Samba


----------



## mattmc (Dec 29, 2007)

i got a border collie named bindi, 3 red eyed tree frogs, my pair of beardeds waroo (male) and blossom (female), 2 bynoes (no names) and 13 baby beardeds, 1000000000's of crickets and the zoo out the back whick there is too many to count. oh and my venus fly trap. i fed him sum crix today.


----------



## janedoe (Mar 28, 2008)

wish i could have a rabbit there so cute.


----------

